# Petting your 'tiel



## deb1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cocco, our new cockatiel has settled pretty well into our household over the past week. It will be a full week on Sunday. She/he loves to ride around on our shoulders and snuggle. Coco will gladly step up when asked but doesn't seem to like to be petted at all. I thought that cockateils love scritches? When we pet her, she tries to jump to our shoulders or fly away or bite us (not hard). What we have been doing is giving her millet to eat while we pet her to distract her and reward her for staying. Any other ideas?

deb


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think male don't mind it but female dont like it well mine don't I only have one that does like scratches =]


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Not all Cockatiels like to be scratched, it's not as simple as it sounds, it also involves the bird trusting you. For now, just stick with cuddles and such, perhaps one day she'll want to be scratched, but right now it doesn't sound like it's up her ally. 

Out of 12 Cockatiels, only 7 of mine like to be scratched (both males and females) .. it's something I worked with them on, didn't force them, but when they were ready to be scratched, they let me.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, I have 3 tiels both females were hand reared and will happily let me scratch their heads.

I have one male who was parent raised and am currently taming and he will not allow any form of petting yet, not sure if he ever will, he will sit on my hand, if your bird was parent raised it might take some time or might never happen, if she is hand reared I am sure it will come just be a little patient, Just thought if you want to attempt to stroke, try using a finger to stroke the beak this is not as threatening to a bird than trying to reach behind them for the back of the neck, I did this with Tira and gradually worked to side of her beak near her cheek, and she did drop her head, if they understand you mean no harm it just might help.

Jenny


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

maybe you just haven't found what he likes yet. When I first got Freddie, I petted him the way my Quaker Clyde likes to be petted because Clyde trained me very thoroughly. LOL But Freddie's not wild about having his back stroked; he wants me to pet his head and pet it the wrong way to boot. Clyde would have a fit if I petted his feathers backward. We finally figured it out, and Freddie drops his head and says PEEP very sternly when he wants me to pet his head and I scratch the back of his neck and under his chin and that's what he likes. He'll let me stroke his back now, but he'd much rather I concentrate on his head. So try different things and eventually your bird will let you know his preference.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it also depends on the cockatiel's mood at that time too. My Dimplez is a cuddle bug & he absolute loves head scratching. However, I notice that he's more likely to be pet or scratched in the evening or at night time. When he's too hyper or just wants to go out and play then forget it - no petting  Sometimes I feel like he has multiple personalities, at one moment he's all cuddly, but suddenly he acts like "no no, don't touch my beautiful crest, I just wanna sit on your shoulder" He'd bite my fingers if I try


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It takes a lot of trust for a bird to allow head scritches and you've only had her for a week. Give her time, don't push too hard, act trustworthy, and maybe she'll come around. As others have said, some birds never learn to enjoy head scritches so if she turns out to be one of these just appreciate her for her other qualities.

Here's a little trick that I've used to teach reluctant birds to like scritches, although it doesn't work on every birdie. Make a habit of feeding the bird treats that you're holding between your thumb and middle finger. Every once in a while, cop a feel on the bird's neck with your index finger while you're doing it. The bird won't like this at first but may start ignoring it after a while. Eventually the day may come when the bird suddenly realizes that this feels good, to the point that he/she forgets to eat the treat.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

My boy, Icarus, hates being touched usually. Unless it envolves him coming onto you himself. Otherwise he would prefer no scritches...except on rare occasions where he excepts a couple, then attacks your hand. -.- On the other hand, Mushu loves them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike will only let me scritch him if he is perched on me  It took months and months for him to let me give him scritches


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

Rocky avoids belly scritches by stepping up and will 
attack my fingers bloody if I try to scritch his head.
He bites reeeeally hard.

Lola on the other hand loves head scritches, belly 
scritches and loves when i ruffle the back feathers.
Lola will gently nibble at my fingers as he is positioning 
his head showing me where he loves them the most. ^^


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ash-parent reared aslways loves head scritches.
I am trying to get him to accept petting on his back-just a matter of practice.
he's a good boy.
Jerry


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie has to be feeling sleepy and mellow for back petting, but he let me pet him a while last night right before bedtime.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels only preen each other on the head and neck so that's the only place where petting really feels natural to them. Some will tolerate backstroking and other alternate locations and some won't.

Be careful about stroking the back of a hen because the feeling is somewhat like a male standing on her back. This is sexually stimulating and can lead to higher hormone levels and maybe egg-laying. Backstroking is generally not recommended for males either because it can stimulate them too, but the connection isn't as obvious as it is with a hen.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

My female missy loves a Head scratch infact she would want it all day if i had the time to do so... by this though Sandy has learn't that head scratches are a nice thing and now he will also have them too, even teallie who isn't a human handed bird will have them too but I have to do them when he isn't watching lol he bows his head down and I quickley give him a scratch lol

Cockatiels learn from one another if they see a good thing from
another they will oblige to it


----------

